# Tissot - service cost!



## ehsad

All, I need an opinion on this.

I am a happy owner of a Tissot PRC 100 Titanum Chrono grey. I'm pretty sure it's this one: 














http://www.amazon.com/Tissot-Watch-PRC100-Titanium-T008-417-44-061-00/dp/B000SK42EW

It was purchased in Sep 2007 and has worked well ever since. Few weeks ago, it started losing time, ie 15 minutes in a day. I thought, dead battery, so I immediately called local Tissot service centre and took it there for a service. They told me it would be 45$ (AUS) for battery replacement and 90$ for minor service with that.

Yesterday I got a letter from them stating that:
"your watch needs a full maintenance service
The movement exchange is necessary" (and a few other notes on the general wear and tear on the case and the bracelet)

Estimated cost of repairs: *$225!!!*

This is a bit obscene given that this watch was purchased through an AD for 600$ almost 3 years ago and the new one is only 400$ now (see link above)!.

What's happening here and is this normal? I mean why is the service sooo expensive and why do I need a full service after only 3 years? This is supposed to be a quality/premium product?

A bit frustraed, as you can tell, I'm definitelly not paying the 225$ for this! I'll go and buy a new one, hint, it will not be a Tissot!


----------



## newmedia

The parts are expansive , I learned some toys are not worth fixing because it cost 50% of new , I call these disposable goods.;-)


----------



## eurocopter

Many times, 'quality/premium' product is just the perception created by advertising.
I don't mean to add to fire here, but if it is such a premium product, why not back it up by at least 5 years warranty. :-d
Changing the whole quartz movement is common practice and the service price for that is a good source of revenue for the company. I don't expect someone to leak here what the price of the movement is, but ETA being part of SG you can imagine.


----------



## mleok

I hardly consider replacing the movement "maintenance," but sadly, that seems to be typical when dealing with quartz movements these days. For that matter, with cheaper automatic movements like a Seiko 7S26, it is cheaper to replace the movement from a donor watch, than it is to perform a full maintenance, which involves disassembling the movement, replacing worn out parts, cleaning, and oiling.

For reference, you can get an ETA 251 quartz chronograph movement from Ofrei.com for less than $100, so for the price Tissot quoted you, they could afford to remove the caseback, remove and replace the quartz movement and face, and then reattach the caseback. Indeed, they could probably just pull a new watch off the assembly line and send it to you, and still about break even.


----------



## Barnaby

I've heard this sort of garbage before from ADs. My opinion, for what it's worth, is that, unless it's a Patek or similar, where maintaining a service record is important, or unless it's still under warranty, steer clear of ADs and 'Official Service Centres'. They'll charge a premium for routine work that is often poorly performed and backed up. If I were you, I'd grab my 'phone book and find a local, independent watchmaker who does their repairs in-house. They'll probably fix everything and do a much better job than the Tissot SC for about $50 to $100. This is because they have less overheads and, being independent, care about your watch and your good opinion of them. You'll bring them other work in the future if satisfied and also let other people know about them by word of mouth. It's win-win!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Yes, definately find a local watchmaker (not a chain store type) and get it done there!!

They be able to source the parts or a new mov't and I doubt it will cost anything like as much!!

The local Tissot AD for me wanted £120 to service one of my vintage Seastars, and a chrono would have been about £40/50 more, where my watchguy does it for about a quarter, and cares about it


----------



## Barnaby

Absolutely!

I got a quote from an AD on getting my Le Locle chronograph serviced and it was shocking. I found a really great guy who did it for $200 less (!), _including_ installing a curved crystal and black date wheels, which the AD wouldn't do, and it has been running within COSC specs ever since. He also warranties his work for two years and has a really fast turnaround time.


----------



## bmwfreak

mleok said:


> For reference, you can get an ETA 251 quartz chronograph movement from Ofrei.com for less than $100


Most likely, the watch in question uses a Eta G10 series movement which costs even less. Can be purchased from ofrei or Jules for around $40USD.

Get a quote from a local watchmaker to replace the movement to see how it compares to Tissot's estimate.


----------



## sci

Come on, I can not believe even quartz movement will "expire" in less than 3 years. If it was a no-name watch from snacks I could understand, but in this case I am shocked.


----------



## HPD

That price is the usual for a movement change. Even though the actual movement will cost swatch about 10 bucks to make no joke. Much of the industry (and especially true for the swiss watch industry) is built on marketing and nothing of tangible value. These brands pour millions every year just into celebrity endorsements, ads and pointless sponsorships to create an image of whatever lifestyle they feel is desirable and will reflect well on the brand. Unfortunately there really is ZERO substance to this. Sure Omega will build you a very nicely made watch which will definitely trump your mate's 10 dollar chinese quartz. But this will come at a ridiculous premium because youre the one who has to pay extra (like a few grand b-)) because james bond happens to wear it in some film where he drives around in an V12 aston and gets lucky with any number of ladies or whoever's at the top of their sport represents the brand. Some people will disagree and keep these brands profiting but thats the beauty of free market economics. 

Rant over and back on topic. I would just get another for $400 if i happen to like the watch unless the original holds some sentimental value :-!


----------



## palmag

That price is exuberant!
I would suggest jumping on Amazon and purchasing a new one form the US, whats the use of spending $225 on a second hand watch (albeit for sentimental reasons) when you can add a little extra and you can get new one instead?.
Our Aussie market is way over priced, why encourage it? purchase overseas.


----------



## ohmegah

palmag said:


> That price is exuberant!


Exuberant? Perhaps you mean exorbitant?


----------



## nathantw666

When my T-Touch needed repair originally I brought it to an AD. The Tissot website showed that it would cost me $250. I didn't know how much it would cost at the AD but when I got the call with the estimate they said it would be $300 for a battery change! I didn't know at the time I could just pop the back off and change the battery. Anyway, I complained about the price and they knocked off $20, but I still paid $280. They changed some parts like the gasket but that was it. 

HOWEVER, on Christmas the watch went bonkers with the hands not lining up and the compass not pointing north. The watch was still under the warranty I got for the battery change so I sent it directly to Tissot myself without the AD and they fixed the watch free of cost (to me). I got the watch back quickly. 

Overall I'd rate Tissot and Swatch service pretty high.


----------



## seanpiper

palmag said:


> That price is exuberant!
> I would suggest jumping on Amazon and purchasing a new one form the US, whats the use of spending $225 on a second hand watch (albeit for sentimental reasons) when you can add a little extra and you can get new one instead?.
> Our Aussie market is way over priced, why encourage it? purchase overseas.


Our Australian prices fall in line with retail prices for Tissot globally, so they're not exactly overpriced. The Amazon prices are severely under priced (below wholesale) and as such come with no warranty or follow up service. RRP for this particular watch in Australia is $925.

To the OP... did you go directly through us (SGA) or did you send the watch through a dealer? I know of more than a couple of chains that add massive mark up to our repair quotes.

SP


----------



## ehsad

Well, I decided to call the repair centre to check if the price is correct and to see if I can bargain a bit on the price and to see what can I do in general. 

The customer service person on the other side was very pleasant and nice and explained that a regular service is required every 24 months, as per user manual (I'm still @ work, I'll check if this is correct when I get home), and that this the price is not unusual! That was an even greater shock and he insisted that this is just a service and that it is perfectly normal! To me, this is a rip-off!

Also, I did a few searches online and heard about other horror stories so, I'm even more shocked now that this is a regular event!

I'm thinking a local watch repairer is the only option really and if that fails, I'm getting a different watch. 

I have no sentimental value with this watch, actually scratch that, I do, I hate it now actually!

@ seanpiper

I went direct to Swatch group repair centre (Glen Iris), I took the watch there myself. Quote & Estimation came to my email/mail direct from them. As for the RRP, that might be correct, but I purchased the watch 2.5 years ago for 600$ (I found the original receipt from AD).


----------



## billermo

ehsad said:


> The customer service person on the other side was very pleasant and nice and explained that a regular service is required every 24 months, as per user manual (I'm still @ work, I'll check if this is correct when I get home),


I would agree that a battery change and new gaskets would be recommended every 24 months to keep the watch up to specifications.


----------



## Barnaby

billermo said:


> I would agree that a battery change and new gaskets would be recommended every 24 months to keep the watch up to specifications.


Sure...but there's a world of difference between "keeping in top condition" and "Sorry, Sir, this relatively new watch is completely dead. That'll be a huge pile of cash, thanks."


----------



## Pabloottawa

ehsad said:


> All, I need an opinion on this.
> 
> I am a happy owner of a Tissot PRC 100 Titanum Chrono grey. I'm pretty sure it's this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tissot-Watch-PRC100-Titanium-T008-417-44-061-00/dp/B000SK42EW
> 
> It was purchased in Sep 2007 and has worked well ever since. Few weeks ago, it started losing time, ie 15 minutes in a day. I thought, dead battery, so I immediately called local Tissot service centre and took it there for a service. They told me it would be 45$ (AUS) for battery replacement and 90$ for minor service with that.
> 
> Yesterday I got a letter from them stating that:
> "your watch needs a full maintenance service
> The movement exchange is necessary" (and a few other notes on the general wear and tear on the case and the bracelet)
> 
> Estimated cost of repairs: *$225!!!*
> 
> This is a bit obscene given that this watch was purchased through an AD for 600$ almost 3 years ago and the new one is only 400$ now (see link above)!.
> 
> What's happening here and is this normal? I mean why is the service sooo expensive and why do I need a full service after only 3 years? This is supposed to be a quality/premium product?
> 
> A bit frustraed, as you can tell, I'm definitelly not paying the 225$ for this! I'll go and buy a new one, hint, it will not be a Tissot!


So let me get this straight,

You're mad because you got a letter from the manufacturer telling you that your watch needs service???? And because of this you won't buy another Tissot?

That's like me not buying another Audi (which I love BTW) because the dealership sent me a letter telling me that the mileage indicates I need new shocks all around.... Get my meaning?

Who cares that you got a letter. There are other ways to know if you indeed need a tune up and if so, there are other ways to have it done right and at a lower cost. Why you got upset over a money grabbing letter is beyond me. It's not like they have your CC on file and have already billed you for it.


----------



## ehsad

Pabloottawa said:


> So let me get this straight,
> That's like me not buying another Audi (which I love BTW) because the dealership sent me a letter telling me that the mileage indicates I need new shocks all around.... Get my meaning?


OK, you don't understand. I have a problem with the service price and the fact that THIS service (full movement replacement) is required after only two years. So, how about this:

You take your $60.000 AUDI for a regular service, and you're advised the service cost after 2 years is $22.500K, and the "regular" service includes the full engine replacement! And the dealer tell you this is perfectly normal?

Would you service your AUDI for that price or maybe move to another car brand? What would be your opinion of the AUDI as a brand after this?

Get it now?


----------



## ehsad

Barnaby said:


> "Sorry, Sir, this relatively new watch is completely dead. That'll be a huge pile of cash, thanks."


Exactly what I'm saying, thank you.


----------



## palmag

ohmegah said:


> Exuberant? Perhaps you mean exorbitant?


no, exuberant fits the bill :-d


----------



## palmag

seanpiper said:


> Our Australian prices fall in line with retail prices for Tissot globally, so they're not exactly overpriced. The Amazon prices are severely under priced (below wholesale) and as such come with no warranty or follow up service. RRP for this particular watch in Australia is $925.
> SP


seanpipe, 
I was just making a general blanket statement about our market, generally we pay a lot more for products than our American friends. As such I exclusively buy on-line whenever possible, and I also encourage others to do the same.

Yes there are some risks with the grey market, but thats a risk I'm willing to take in this free economy, as a matter of fact earlier this year I bought my PR50 black Chrono from Amazon (sub $250 AUD inc delivery!), was delivered within 6 days (albeit long weekend) and I can assure you it wont be the last watch I buy from them!:-d


----------



## Pabloottawa

three years later and i finally see this reply... Yup, I have to agree with you mate, I would stay away from Tissot from now on. My own story, I own a Tissot PRC200 Automatic Chronograph and no matter how much I wind it, it stops after a few hours. I am so done with Tissot. Beautiful watches but if this is what "Swiss movement" means these days, I'll go back to a Jap movement. 

By the way... The cost to fix my Tissot is in the 700 dollar range. The same price as the watch.

So yeah, after all these years, I am in total agreement with your gripe.


----------



## ellvis

but i think it is not a problem from Tissot !!

Tissot uses ETA movement so is is more a problem from ETA.

If tissot changes movement supplier what else as ETA ? 

Mioyta? not good !

Most watches manufacturer use ETA


----------



## Helen Hardwick

Caught between a rock and a hard place. My watch cost $275 in 2010, a gift from my husband. My local Tissot dealer sent it to the company because it stopped working. They called and told me it would cost $250 to service it. Looking for a good local watchmaker and possibly a new equivalent watch, not a Tissot for sure!


----------



## MartinM

Helen Hardwick said:


> Caught between a rock and a hard place. My watch cost $275 in 2010, a gift from my husband. My local Tissot dealer sent it to the company because it stopped working. They called and told me it would cost $250 to service it. Looking for a good local watchmaker and possibly a new equivalent watch, not a Tissot for sure!


 If you think about it, what item can you use every day for five years that will only cost you $275. It is something like 15 cent per day.


----------



## balzebub

It's not the brand or Swiss or what not... Watches from reputable brands are equivalent, more or less. It is never cheap to service a watch. I guess if a watch is not expensive, it might make more economical sense to replace it? 

For example, swatch wanted 250 SGD for a battery replacement and full service for a quartz Hamilton, this included restoration of the case and pressure test to factory specs. Seiko wanted 130 SGD for a battery replacement and full service of a 8F35 quartz, this included a crystal swap but no case refurbishment. The Hamilton cost me 1,000 SGD 15 years ago while the Seiko cost maybe like 300+ SGD 8 years ago. By percentage, the seiko costs more to service? 

sent using a flying carpet


----------



## Mike123456

Helen Hardwick said:


> Caught between a rock and a hard place. My watch cost $275 in 2010, a gift from my husband. My local Tissot dealer sent it to the company because it stopped working. They called and told me it would cost $250 to service it. Looking for a good local watchmaker and possibly a new equivalent watch, not a Tissot for sure!


I received a Tissot the day before my wedding from my to be father in law. 13 years later it stopped working and I had to replace the entire movement for pretty much what it would cost new. As a sentimental gift I did it without hesitation but will not buy a Tissot with my money. Right now I'm wearing an almost 40 year automatic Citizen and it's working just fine! Bottom line, fix it at an authorized repair shop and enjoy wearing it.


----------

